# Any punch recipes for Halloween Party?



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I like to have punch at every Halloween party. I've used a few different recipes but would like to have a different one this year with some of the ingredients I already have (like rum or vodka). Any suggestions for '08 party?


----------



## melmuniz (Sep 17, 2006)

I make this punch every year and it's a huge hit!
Day of the Dead Punch:
12 ounces frozen orange juice concentrate
12 ounces frozen grape juice concentrate
2 liters lemon-lime soda
1 pint lime sherbert
Vodka (as much or as little as you want)

I usually triple or quadruple this recipe and still always run out!


----------



## Waterpixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Here are 2 different recipies

Halloween Recipes


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the recipes. I used Britta's 2000 Witches Brew punch last year and everyone liked it. I will probably use the recipe from melmuniz. Thanks again!!


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Luscious Slush Punch - Allrecipes

I tried this one at a recent party it was a huge hit...

Good luck!!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i actually have a couple you can try! 

Witch brew- 
four 48 oz. can pineapple juice 
one 96 oz. orange juice
four 2 liter lemon lime soda
one 1.75 liter vodka
one 1.75 liter rum
fills up 12 -quart cauldron


Black punch 
one 750 ML bottle vodka
2 packets grape kool aide 
3 quarts water
2 cups sugar
1 liter gingerale
serves 30 people


creepy crawly punch
4 cups white rum
4 cups blue hawaiian maui schnapps
1 gallon orange juice



halloween punch

1 gallon red hawaiin punch
2 cans OJ or frozen Lemonaide
one 2 liter bottle sprite
add smirnoff rasphberry twist vodka


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

Any other punch ideas out there? We've decided to scrap the idea of having UV reactive punch because it seems tonic water doesn't taste very good and would probably ruin most recipes. Now we're looking for other ideas.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

Ghostly Duo, Thanks for the Slush Punch recipe. I think I'll make that.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

If you want a really nasty looking punch....

Red Hawaiian Punch
Lemon/Lime soda
Lime sherbet
Rum or Vodka

The resulting foam is absolutely disgusting looking, the punch is almost a light brown, but it tastes good.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

this is the one i make, the tonic water makes it glow. it's really tasty.

mix together

2L tropical blue koolaid 
1L pineapple juice
1L tonic water
alcohol of your choice (or none for the kids)


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Black Punch

1 envelope unsweetened grape koolaid
1 envelope unsweetened orange koolaid
2 cups white sugar
3 quarts cold water
1 liter ginger ale

*** This is fun and love the black color, add some jell-o eyeballs or a frozen hand !!


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Bloody Bug Juice

2 (12 ounce) packages of frozen strawberries, defrosted
1 (6 ounce) can of lemonade concentrate, thawed
1 quart ginger ale
1 cup raisins
1 cup blueberries, fresh or frozen




Directions:

1. Mash strawberries in a bowl.

2. Mix the strawberries, lemonade and ginger ale together. Place some of your bugs into the glasses (geezz not real bugs use the raisins and blueberries) .

3. Pour your juice on top of the bugs and watch them ugly bugs and scum rise to the top of each glass.

Yummy !!!


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

we made a huge trashcan punch one year for a halloween party. I really don't remember the exact recipe other than it involved a bunch of kool aid (the kind in a canister presweetened) a bunch of fruit cut up and everclear. 

The fruit soaks in the alcohol and is basically 100 proof by the end of the night. lmao



I was going to suggest something similar to the day of the dead punch posted.

My sister always made one with pineapple juice, gingerale, lime sherbet. Its really good. But I haven't tried it with alcohol.


----------



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a punch recepie you could use! 3 concentrated cans of frozen lemonade, 1 big can of Pineapple Juice, 1 can cream of coconut, and a 5th of Vodka. Put it in the freezer to make it slushy (it wont freeze).When you get ready to enjoy it you can mix this with sprite all at once or in each individual drink. If you don't mix the sprite in it all at once if there is any left you can stick it in the freezer and save it for a rainy day! 

You will need to mix all of this (without the sprite) in a gallon Container!

Also I will tell you that because you can not taste the Vodka and it just taste like punch you tend to drink it fast ! This will have you feeling good!!!!!


----------



## missmolyneux (Sep 25, 2008)

I never really use a recipe in my punches but just chuck in loads of stuff that I reckon'll taste good... then add vodka! Haha. But! I do have an idea for an interesting punchbowl, which I'm doing this year.

Find the biggest pumpkin you can, and hollow it out as if you're going to carve it, but reallllly reallly scrape every little bit out. Then, just use it as a punch bowl! It's usually better if you've got something apple/orange based because the punch will have a slight pumpkin-y tint, not so good with really chemical flavours like alcopops but nice with something apple-y and vodka-y!


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

missmolyneux said:


> I never really use a recipe in my punches but just chuck in loads of stuff that I reckon'll taste good... then add vodka! Haha. But! I do have an idea for an interesting punchbowl, which I'm doing this year.
> 
> Find the biggest pumpkin you can, and hollow it out as if you're going to carve it, but reallllly reallly scrape every little bit out. Then, just use it as a punch bowl! It's usually better if you've got something apple/orange based because the punch will have a slight pumpkin-y tint, not so good with really chemical flavours like alcopops but nice with something apple-y and vodka-y!


Interesting idea you will have to post how it works out, i will have to keep it in mind for next year!


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to be doing an semi-experimental punch by mixing peach schnapps and grape juice. Maybe some tonic water to make it glow a bit in the blacklight. I remember having this in my teenage years and thinking it tasted like a kind of fruit punch. maybe I'll throw in another fruity liquor too?


----------



## Apocalyptic Hamster (Aug 30, 2009)

I've tried drinks with tonic water idea before for a nice blacklight glow, but it just seems to add too much bitterness. Also, peach schnapps generally seems to go best with citrus-y flavors. For punch, try the schnapps mixed with ginger ale, orange juice, and some lime sherbet. 

Here's one of my personal favorite punch recipes so far (based on this recipe):

1 (6 ounce) can frozen lemonade concentrate, thawed
1 (6 ounce) can frozen orange juice concentrate
1 (750 ml) bottle Southern Comfort
1 (2 liter) bottle lemon-lime flavored carbonated beverage
6 fluid ounces lemon juice
sliced fruit (oranges & lemons) for garnish


----------



## excla (Oct 20, 2009)

orange sherbet
sprite
pineapple juice
coconut rum


mmmmmm


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

We had our party last weekend and served Martha Stewart's Ghoulada Punch. It was excellent. I doubled the recipe and had very little left over. 

Ghoulada Punch

Ingredients

Makes 5 1/2 quarts.

•	1 (46-ounces) pineapple juice, chilled
•	2 cans cream of coconut, (12 ounces each)
•	8 cups ice
•	8 cups Fresca, or other citrus-flavored soda, chilled


Directions
1.	Working in batches in a blender, puree pineapple juice, cream of coconut, and ice. Pour into a punch bowl. Add Fresca and stir to combine. Serve chilled.

I floated a skull ice mold in it and it was a hit.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I should have come here to get a recipe for my party. Some great recipes.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

This one was a big hit as our party this year...

Swamp Water

Vodka
Midori
Pineapple Juice
Sprite
Gummy Creatures (worms, spiders, etc.) optional


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

excla said:


> orange sherbet
> sprite
> pineapple juice
> coconut rum
> ...


*Oooh yeah!! What she said! mmmmmm *hic* mmmmmm  Bo...uurp!* oooo!*


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

We made the Witches Brew recipe (with oj, pineapple, Sprite, vodka & rum) for my party this Halloween and it was a *HUGE *hit. That stuff really, really packed a punch (lol) though. You really couldn't taste the alcohol at all, it was very well masked by the juices and Sprite...it was sooo yummy!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Reviving this thread...great punch recipes!

This gives a glowing effect without the tonic water, and very tasty. Also kinda cool to use a glow stick as a garnish with this one.  









ECTOPLASM
You will need:
1 oz apple juice
2/3 oz Pisang Ambon liqueur (bright green color, tropical fruit/banana flavored liqueur)
2/3 oz lemon juice
2/3 oz vodka
Lemon-lime soda

Pour all ingredients except lemon-lime soda(7-up) into a tall glass filled with cracked ice. Then finish drink by topping off with lemon-lime soda. Garnish with something spooky.

PS. I eye-balled it, when I increased the amounts when I made it as a punch, so I don't have that exacts.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

A few years ago I wanted to come up with a new punch to use instead of our favorite (non-alcoholic) pineapple/orange/grapefruit/lemon-lime soda punch that we normally use. At the last minute, I threw together 1 can of frozen Fruit Punch with 1 bottle of lemon-lime soda (I like Sierra Mist), and it was good. You could substitute a bottle of sparkling wine for the lemon-lime soda. It's fast, easy and tasty!


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Hawaiian punch mixed with a bottle of rum or vodka and a 3-liter of Pineapple soda, add a small container of lime or orange sherbet... YUM


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

This is the amazing slush punch recipe I make every year that people love! It doesn't contain alcohol, so people who are drinking and aren't (DD's for instance) can enjoy it. People who are drinking can just add the alcohol of their choice to their cup!! Also, I typically make a double batch and rarely much at all left over . . . if any!

(1) 46 oz can unsweetened pineapple juice
(1) large or (2) small boxes jello
(2) cups sugar
(2) cups boiling water
(2) quarts cold water
(2) 2-liter bottles 7-up

Dissolve Jello and sugar with boiling water. 
Add cold water and juice and freeze. (I put it in little snack sized baggies so they break up easily after being frozen)
Take out of freezer a couple hours before and cut up. (I find that a potato smasher works well for this, but use whatever kitchen utensil you have on hand)
Add 7-up right before serving.

Note about Jello flavors:
If you are going to use orange, I suggest substituting orange juice for half of the cold water for added flavor, as orange jello isn't very strong.Same thing goes for grape . . . use half grape juice/half water instead of all cold water. My favorite flavor to use is black cherry.

This punch is SO amazing - everyone always absolutely loves it!! This year, I will be putting it in a stock pot inside a big plastic witch cauldron and put some dry ice between the pot and cauldron for an added coolness factor! =D


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Since our party will be a vampire-themed murder mystery, I'm using a red punch this year. 

I've tested this one out and it is really good:

Dragon's Blood Punch (non-alcoholic)

Serves: about 20 to 25 servings

Ingredients

•	1 (46-ounce) can red punch (recommended: Hawaiian Punch)
•	1 (46-ounce) can apple juice
•	1 (48-ounce) bottle cranberry juice
•	1 (2-liter) bottle ginger ale
•	Ice cubes
•	Berry vodka, optional
•	Orange liqueur, optional

Directions

Combine all ingredients in a large punch bowl or pot. Add ice and stir.

For grown up version, add 2 cups berry vodka and 1/2 cup orange liqueur.

Ladle into serving glasses.

I have one of those "fountain punch bowls" and the red punch looks terrific.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a couple more.... one for Dragon's Blood Sangria & Pumpkin Punch. 

*DRAGON'S BLOOD SANGRIA*
You will need:
2 oz. cognac
1/2 cup red or black grapes, halved
1 bottle (inexpensive) red wine
12 oz. club soda
3 tbs. warmed honey
4 sliced figs
1/2 cup pitted dark cherries ( use frozen you can't find fresh)
Combine the fruit in a large bowl, adding the cognac and honey until the honey is dissolved. Pour in the wine and stir gently; refrigerate until well chilled.
When ready to serve, pour the mixture into a glass pitcher. (You may want to strain out the fruit at this point. I take most of the fruit out then add it at the end to individual servings) Add the club soda and stir gently.










*HALLOWEEN PUMPKIN PARTY PUNCH* *(Non-Alcoholic)*
You will need:
1 package (6 ounces) orange gelatin
1/2 to 3/4 cup sugar
2 cups boiling water
1 can (46 ounces) apricot nectar
1 can (46 ounces) pineapple juice
3/4 cup lemon juice
4 liters ginger ale, chilled

Directions:
In a large bowl, dissolve gelatin and sugar in water. Stir in the apricot nectar, pineapple juice and lemon juice. Freeze in two 2-quart freezer containers. Remove from the freezer 2-3 hours before serving.

Place contents of one container in a punch bowl; mash with potato masher. Stir in ginger ale just before serving. Repeat. About 30 servings.


----------

